# Army.ca Shirts



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jun 2004)

Hi all,

Well, with the last of the Army.ca T-Shirts almost gone, I'm looking at ordering a new batch. Just got a quote for a batch of 50 that puts the price at $20 each. (That includes a bit of profit to pour back into the site costs.) Unfortunately this is a bit higher than the last batch, but I'm going with a new supplier and I think the quality will be a bit better.

So now I'm canvassing the troops to see who might be interested (voting is not a commitment to buy, but please don't purposely skew the numbers...  )

The initial outlay of cash is pretty big, so I'll probably only place the order if there's substantial interest. For those of you who haven't seen them, here's what they look like in black:







Here's a close-up of the logo:






We have an opportunity to change the design, but I generally believe that simple works. I'll also be ordering multiple shirt colours such as olive green, so that they can be worn under combats.


Cheers and thanks for the support -- you guys are what keeps Army.ca going.


----------



## girlfiredup (1 Jun 2004)

Any chance the tees will come in a size small?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jun 2004)

I'm sure it won't be a problem, and that's a good pooint: It would be handy to get an idea of sizes. Polls only allow one question in the new software unfortunately though, so a quick post or PM with size info would be handy. Again, it's just for rough planning purposes, but the more info I have the better it will go. 

Thanks


----------



## Superman (1 Jun 2004)

Id buy one of each color... If they would come in small...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jun 2004)

Good to know. If you haven't voted, please do that, as that's what I'll be using for numbers. General size requirements will come from replies.


Thanks


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (1 Jun 2004)

I'd buy a shirt if there was more "to it" if you will 

The Army.ca graphic is good, I think that adding some additional pictures/prints  on the shirts would be a good idea. 

For example, for the army, have the shirts have pics of infanteers or a tank etc, air force; a F-18 and so forth, so that they would look similar to some of the cool "course T- shirts" that I've seen around, and wanted, but couldn't get.


----------



## brin11 (1 Jun 2004)

Hi Mike,

Size medium (women's) please, OD.  This is probably a men's small.

Thanks.


----------



## Sheerin (1 Jun 2004)

may be a silly question, but would it be frowned upon if a civilian (much like myself) bought and presumably wore one of these?


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Jun 2004)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> may be a silly question, but would it be frowned upon if a civilian (much like myself) bought and presumably wore one of these?


I'm assuming no, because they are not 'canadian forces issue'. Plus, Mike's getting the money anyway, and the publicity 'oh, cool, where'd you get that cool T-Shirt?'

XL Black for me, I'll let you know when I can afford it.  i'm broke right now


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jun 2004)

Sheerin, it's not like a Regimental shirt, so there should be no problems there... (But thanks for checking first...  )


----------



## Sheerin (1 Jun 2004)

Just figured I'd check first, i know how it is, some people don't like the wannabes .

I'd be interested in getting one, probably a XL or XXL.


----------



## Northern Touch (1 Jun 2004)

Large OD probably, depending on method of payment...which is???


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Jun 2004)

http://army.ca/shirts/ payment methods and sizes etc are on there.


----------



## Northern Touch (2 Jun 2004)

ToRN said:
			
		

> http://army.ca/shirts/ payment methods and sizes etc are on there.



Bah, I shoulda figured that out.  My mistake.  Thanks.


----------



## dano (2 Jun 2004)

I'll wait till the OD.


----------



## para paramedic (2 Jun 2004)

I'd like a medium size, if it's for a 42-44 chest. Otherwise, make mine large, please. Whatever the case, I would like OD as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jun 2004)

Sounds good. Make sure you also cast your vote in the poll as well, so we have an accurate count. The interest level seems pretty good. A few more and I think I'll be ready to place an order!


Thanks
Mike


----------



## yot (2 Jun 2004)

ToRN said:
			
		

> http://army.ca/shirts/ payment methods and sizes etc are on there.




I know you accept the payment by mail, but my question is I mail the $ to u first or u mail the T-shirt to me first.. sry I am noob for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jun 2004)

Generally I mail the shirt out when I get the cheque. If for some reason I decided to pocket your money, I wouldn't be hard to find... 

Still, if you're uncomfortable, we can work out a COD system or something like that... I won't take it personally.


----------



## atticus (2 Jun 2004)

Does that $20 price include any taxes? Or would that be added onto it? It didn't say on the other page.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jun 2004)

The only additional cost would be shipping.


----------



## yot (3 Jun 2004)

what is COD ?


----------



## K. Ash (3 Jun 2004)

Cash on Delivery.

I wopuld definitly be interested in getting one. Just got to pay off my credit cardd...  :


Mike can we order anytime or should we wait till you get the new shipment in?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2004)

Well, based on the interest level that I've seen, I *will* be ordering shirts. Probably today or tomorrow. I expect they'll take a week or 2 to be made. If anyone wants to pre-order I have no issue with that... If you want to wait for the shirts to arrive, that's cool too. Pre-ordering will ensure you get the colour/size you want, but I've got a good idea what to order anyway, so hopefully that won't be an issue.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## K. Ash (3 Jun 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2004)

The shirts have been ordered!

They'll be ready around 18-20 June.

Now that it's definite, I'll take pre-orders from anyone who wants to place one. Pre-orders will get first crack at available colours/sizes, so if you want to make sure you get your preferences, you may want to consider it. For more information or to order, see this URL:

http://Army.ca/shirts

Once they're ready, I'll post some pics so you can see them in more detail.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2004)

Update: The shirts are due in on Monday the 21st. (Just 4 days away!)

The confirmed logo will look like this:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jun 2004)

Hmmmm something is not quite right about these t shirts.....nope...colour is good thats not it....good variety of sizes so thats not it. I got it! 

NAVY
ARMY.CA

Ahhhh perfection.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2004)

Hey, we're not trying to be The Village People here...!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jun 2004)

....searching for a snappy comeback...can't think....someone help......

EDIT: Thank's Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2004)

Hey, we're not trying to be the Village People here...!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jun 2004)

Good one Mike! lol You got me


----------



## casing (16 Jun 2004)

I would get at least one in black.   Either XL or XXL, depending on the cut... so I would have to chance it I guess.   Also, if available, I would be interested in getting one in white and one in gray.

I like the current design and am glad there aren't a bunch of decals all over them.   I like plain t-shirts, or with a simple logo on the left chest, or with a larger logo along the upper back.

_Edit:_Uh... I completely missed the timeline on this thread.   Duh.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2004)

Heheh, no worries... I should have them in hand on Monday, and I'll be able to put up some photos and possibly measurements for size reference.


Cheers
Mike


----------

